
5 Phrases You Never Want to Hear in a Presentation - pg
http://www.instigatorblog.com/5-phrases-you-never-want-to-hear-in-a-presentation/2007/03/06/
======
dougw
Tangentially related:

http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2007/03/07/five_questions.html

